
Artificially intelligent painters invent new styles of art - eplanit
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2139184-artificially-intelligent-painters-invent-new-styles-of-art/
======
workerIbe
Is just me or are some of these kind of worrying, a city in ruins burning,
dead humans on a beach, blood and gore...

